# Epic Pale Ale In Brisbane



## Paul H (23/9/11)

Anyone know where I can get a hold of Epic Pale Ale in Brisbane?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bconnery (23/9/11)

Paul H said:


> Anyone know where I can get a hold of Epic Pale Ale in Brisbane?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Archive Next Door Cellars would be your best best I'd think...


----------



## jbumpstead (23/9/11)

http://epicbeer.com/find/

Have a look at the map at the bottom of the page. You may need to scroll over to Australia though.

Cheers,
Justin.


----------



## winkle (23/9/11)

At the Brewhouse as well? Must remember next time I'm there.


----------



## Norcs (23/9/11)

Paul H said:


> Anyone know where I can get a hold of Epic Pale Ale in Brisbane?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



Last time I was at 'Next Door Cellars'(Archive) they had the whole Epic range in stock bar 'Hop Zombie'.


----------



## winkle (23/9/11)

Norcs said:


> Last time I was at 'Next Door Cellars'(Archive) they had the whole Epic range in stock bar 'Hop Zombie'.



that is a very naughty bottle shop.


----------



## Will88 (23/9/11)

Can't say I've ever seen any Epic beers in the Brewhouse. Archive would be the best bet.


----------



## Johann (23/9/11)

Hi Paul,

Spoke to Andrew, said they have more coming in at Archive. He was not sure about what they have at the moment, but there are a few...the lager, stout and IPA.

Regards

Johann

PS: the Brewhouse does not have any Epic beers.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/9/11)

was at archive a few hours ago, they had tallies of lager stout & IPA pretty sure. no six packs or pale ales.


----------

